# apple trees



## electrictrimmer (Dec 17, 2010)

I started 4 apple trees from seed in October. I have them in pots in the window seal and they are about 4" tall. I was wondering what I can do to make them grow taller. I want to put them in the ground this spring, but I don't think they will be ready and I dont have enough room in the window seal for larger pots. What do you suggest I do.


----------



## caotropheus (Dec 31, 2010)

I suggest you plant these seedlings outside in the spring after the morning frost season is over. Please try to keep the pot's soil attached to the roots during transplant to avoid any seedling stress or even "dumping off". Now, the most important part, in horticultural centres there are protector tubes that promote plant to grow upwards and before winter you may get small trees up to 1 meter tall. 


Tubex Tree Shelters, VisPore Tree Mat, Rigid Seedling Protection Nets/Tubes


----------



## jessytimothy (Jan 3, 2011)

In my farm house there are so many apple trees. I read your post, keep the pot's soil which attached to the roots during transplant and better to avoid any seedling stress. I am sure to say it will helpful to you.


----------



## Danny Boy (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been told, That green tea helps the root growth
I too have many apple tree out It the back forty, I use 19-19-19 once there near
2' tall.


----------

